# SuperPig irritates frog skin



## BizaroStormy (Mar 20, 2013)

So I was observing my frogs today and I noticed both my Tinctorius morphs flailing around (kicking or wipping their skin) every once in a while. This worried me slightly so I watched them more closely and I noticed that they only did this when they came in contact with the larger red particles left over from when I used SuperPig on my feeders a few days ago. 
My largest Tinc (I mostly have froglets) got a lot of the particles on him and he would thrash every 10 seconds or so to get the particles off of him. He eventually ended up with a single large particle on his back between his back legs where he could not get to it. I felt so bad I took my mister and sprayed it off of him. I turned over all the leafs that had the particles on them so the frogs would not come in contact with them. 
This irritation did not stop them from eating and they had no problems eating the SuperPig dusted flies.
SuperPig smells spicy like it has chili powder in it, I even tasted it to see if it was spicy. It is slightly spicy but nowhere near a hot pepper of any type.

I was wondering if anyone else has observed this?
Do you think it would be sufficient to just put the SuperPig in my fly media and the frogs could get the Carotenoids via that route? I have been doing this recently because I read on here that froglets fed flies with SuperPig in their media have a higher survival rate.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

I use Superpig a lot with my Orange Terribilis and Leucs, but that has not happened.
The only slight problem I have with it is it doesn`t really stay on the flies.


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Enlightened Rogue said:


> I use Superpig a lot with my Orange Terribilis and Leucs, but that has not happened.
> The only slight problem I have with it is it doesn`t really stay on the flies.


To get superpig to stick better on the flies, I re-grind it with a cheep mortar and pestle gotten from ebay!!!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

erik s said:


> To get superpig to stick better on the flies, I re-grind it with a cheep mortar and pestle gotten from ebay!!!


I do the same thing.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Maybe this can help the OP?


----------



## BizaroStormy (Mar 20, 2013)

Good idea I will try that, thanks!


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

How often do you used Superpig? I use it once a week (not every week though).


----------



## BizaroStormy (Mar 20, 2013)

rigel10 said:


> How often do you used Superpig? I use it once a week (not every week though).


Maybe once every two weeks. But the particles stick around for a long time.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

I accidentally dump some extra 'Pig out of the dusting cup directly onto frogs or into enclosures from time to time, and I've never seen any particularly bad reaction to it. Most of my frogs just seem to wipe it off as if it were any other substrate or debris.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

erik s said:


> To get superpig to stick better on the flies, I re-grind it with a cheep mortar and pestle gotten from ebay!!!


I use one of those magic bullet thingies for grinding coffee. It grinds it into a super fine powder and works like a charm


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

I have noticed this same thing with repashy calcium plus. I never specifically attributed it to the red balls that form after it gets wet though. Every once in a while during feeding a frog will get something on him and try to flip his legs or wipe it off. If he doesn't get it off then they might start sliding their legs back like they are jumping without going anywhere. Usually it doesn't last long though. At first I thought it might be a sign of a problem but so far almost 6 months later all the frogs are fine, and growing.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I just noticed that the OP has stated that the particles stay around for a long time. That makes me wonder why. Is your vivarium lacking microfauna? Have you neglected a clean up crew? 
Isopods and springtails may not be necessary, but they are an extremely helpful tool. They would relish the chance to devour that left over powder. I think you'd be surprised how quickly a healthy backbone of microfauna would polish that clean. Especially the isopods.


----------



## BizaroStormy (Mar 20, 2013)

I do have springtails in all the tanks however I am currently lacking Isopods. My two older tanks used to (still do?) have Giant Oranges in them but my culture crashed because I neglected them. I am currently working on some dwarf purples but I have only had them for about a month and they have just started to reproduce. 

I have not noticed the particles in the older tanks so maybe the Oranges are still in there doing their job. However a couple months ago I saw a few drowned in the water feature. A small section of the tanks with access to the water in the false bottom. 

Maybe I will work on procuring more Oranges then. 

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Tincman (Jan 18, 2013)

I know this will sound strange to most...But I usually Feed with a 2 container system, the first is the shake & dust container...The second I dump into after thoroughly dusting is smaller & allows me to easier quantify the amount of flies Im introducing while also fitting into each viv better then the larger that has many more flies sitting in supplement for the rest of the feedings (it works best for me with my large amount of frogs, but Im sure not all will benefit from this) . This also allows me to place flies where I want easier as its a smaller container & also I dont get supplement into the 2nd container as well so thats another benefit. However in the unlikely event some ends up on a frog you can always just mist the animals with room temperature water & it will dissolve & rinse away. 
ITs interesting that people are grinding down the Superpig further to make it adhere better...I usually just add Super pig to a calcium D3 dose or dendrocare ultrafine powder(not trying to criticize anyone else that only uses repashy, really to each his own & Im not trying to open a new supplementing debate or change topic, but I use a variety & only brought that up to explain how In combining the super pig it seems to adhere just as good as the ultrafine supplement...My proof of this is that theres no more of either supplement left in my container when I do it this way and with the other supplement being white You can tell the flies are Superpig coated when theyre have the brownish red tint to them. Not saying this is the right way, its just how Ive been doing it & it works without wasting the supplement.


----------

